# Opinions and spotters needed.



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Even though I voted no, I put Mach 1 stripes on my non-Mach 1 Mustang. So who am I to say no.


----------



## CJ_Cruze (Jan 20, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> Second - the spotters:
> 
> Does anyone make similar rims that will fit on a Cruze? (without the Honda Logo)
> 
> ...


Fastwheels Reverb wheel looks pretty similar to the one on the red car and fit the Cruze, possible downside is they only come in 16" and 17".

https://www.fastwheels.ca/img/product/F134B-REVERB-Black-B.jpg


----------



## Cully77 (Apr 1, 2013)

I wouldn't paint it! Tungsten looks good. I'm not sure of what colors were offered, but yeah I've seen chrome, I've also seen that grey/blue... forget the name I'll look it up. So anyway my point is that not all of them were chrome.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

What about the LTZ rims?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

CJ_Cruze said:


> Fastwheels Reverb wheel looks pretty similar to the one on the red car and fit the Cruze, possible downside is they only come in 16" and 17".
> 
> https://www.fastwheels.ca/img/product/F134B-REVERB-Black-B.jpg


These look fantastic, but I want 18" rims. :sad010:


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Cully77 said:


> I wouldn't paint it! Tungsten looks good. I'm not sure of what colors were offered, but yeah I've seen chrome, I've also seen that grey/blue... forget the name I'll look it up. So anyway my point is that not all of them were chrome.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was referring to the grill that came with my LT. It is chrome rimmed. The Z-Spec grill I have was made for a Tungsten painted vehicle and I wanted to know if it was noticeable.


----------



## Cully77 (Apr 1, 2013)

Blasirl said:


> I was referring to the grill that came with my LT. It is chrome rimmed. The Z-Spec grill I have was made for a Tungsten painted vehicle and I wanted to know if it was noticeable.


Naw tungsten looks good with everything  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

BrandoFisher117 said:


> What about the LTZ rims?
> 
> View attachment 219122


Do you have a set I can buy?


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Unfortunately I don't. I was just mentioning them as an option for ya!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

BrandoFisher117 said:


> Unfortunately I don't. I was just mentioning them as an option for ya!


I'm on it! Here are a couple of my request threads:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-g...inal-continental-post2710018.html#post2710018

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/53-cruze-parts/187922-wtb-18-ltz-rims-eibach-springs-more.html


I actually found a pair of them so far. They have not pulled the trigger on their replacements yet though, (the other two are road-rashed badly) and will consider ones and twos if anyone has some for sale. 

Obviously I am looking to pay less than a local yard has them for as most are close to GM prices.


----------

